# Are you a submissive male? *NSFW!*



## neptunesky (Dec 26, 2009)

Classically, it's the dude who takes control of the situation beneath the sheets. I mean, sure, the girl can do a bit of dominating herself like going cowgirl and what not... but what about actual domination? I'm talking, yanking back his hair from behind and spanking the fuck out of him? 

So sub guys, do you like to be dominated by your woman? What kind of domination do you like? Why does it turn you on? Finally, how submissive are you? There are some guys who just want to be pinned down and fucked... but then are some, who want to be treated like slaves or like dirt. To be treated horribly, is the ultimate form of submission, at least in my eyes. 

As a woman who really likes to dominant, I take great pleasure in face sitting. :3 Especially if I don't allow them to touch themselves. Tee hee!


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

You should be dominated by a man


----------



## neptunesky (Dec 26, 2009)

Yeah, right!  Give me a bitch sub any day!

But you know... I'll let personalitycafe on in a little secret... sometimes, as a little treat, I might allow myself to be dominated. I do enjoy being roughed up a bit. It's quite fun, especially if they do it just right! I love a good spanking, both giving and receiving.  Tee hee.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

Yeah I only give spankings  And how would a sub bitch even know how to dominate correctly?


----------



## neptunesky (Dec 26, 2009)

You educate them... CLEEEEARLY!  But it is never the same than being with a truly dominate man. I have been with dominant guys in the past and I enjoyed it a lot but I was always curious about the other side. 

Spankings are the best. I hope you spank them till their pretty bums are nice and red!  Hahaha!


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

If you are truly a sub then I don't think you can get off with sub men.


----------



## neptunesky (Dec 26, 2009)

I never said I was a sub. I said I've been with dominant men and I enjoyed it! I was lucky to find myself in a situation where I could express my dominant side in a more expressive manner.  

Maybe even... I like to switch roles? To be constantly one thing and one thing only... that would be quite boring. At least, to me... but that's coming from someone who has a low attention span and I need to be constantly on the go with new exciting things. BUUUT yiss.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

As a dom I can only be with truly sub girls so I assumed you were a sub if you been with doms. ( Logic hurts)
Switching isn't an issue and its unnecessary if you have a happy dom/sub relationship, it would feel unnatural and won't get either one of the couple off. Who said it always has to be the same? Some vanilla and romantic passion is always nice too  I have strong Ne so I literally crave new experiences all the time


----------



## TootsieBear267 (May 30, 2014)

No, I see myself as more dominant. However, as a man who has a foot fetish, I love to role play as submissive characters. What I love to do is see Myrah (Girlfriend) act out dominant parts. At times she would portray a Princess or a Queen, who has battles with me and forces me to submit and worship her like the goddess that she is. There are a number of different roles we play for fun. Usually it's easier for me to dominant but it's fun losing and allowing her to do whatever to me for pleasure.


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

Came here for NSFW posts. Was disappointed.

I like the idea of 100% equal control, where sometimes I'll be the boss man who puts her where I want her, but just as much I like to just lie back and take what she does.

A lot of semi-submissive porn turns me on (where the male is the sub), but I would NEVER go as far as being humiliated or slapped around like a little bitch. Christ, I don't see how anyone can ever enjoy that.

Also, after a little bit too much 4chan porno browsing, I must say I'm quietly intrigued by the idea of pegging (wiki link). I suppose I like the idea because it's kind of a role-reversal where the woman is doing the invasive penetration, so you feel like you're at her mercy. To me that's submissive enough. I've never tried it though. Maybe real life would be different.

And for those with sexually insular mindsets - a guy sticking a thing in his bum is as gay as a woman sticking things in hers. Took me a while to realise that, but now it's frankly obvious.


----------



## JSauceDaBoss (Mar 14, 2014)

Fun stuff..

As a sapiosexual switch, I enjoy being a dom (very verbal, tantric, sensual) but can also appreciate how relaxing it is to relinquish all control to a talented femdom. Perfect for those stressful days where I'm feeling a bit masochistic and just want to relinquish all control...


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

I would say I'm naturally a sub, but when I'm in a relationship, I'm honestly horny enough that I take initiative and I would just happen to be on top.

I slightly prefer sub more than dom... I enjoy the feeling of being violated, sexually invaded... It's hard to explain. I don't like any sort of emotional/verbal humilation, but physical humiliation is sexy to me. I love the idea of my entire body being used as an object, and not really having a say in how it's used. I love the trope of "I want you so much that I can't control myself." And then having things shoved up my anus, duct tape over my mouth so I can't speak, tied up so I can't fight back. With regards to spankings, I love them on the lower part of my buttocks so they can send a shock to my perineal area.

Seriously, don't just touch my penis. I can do that alone in my room. Take the time to thoroughly violate me and make me feel uncomfortable. I'm cute, innocent, and begging for it.

Now if I could find someone who's into that...

Of course, communication is important in these things:


----------



## Sunn (Mar 12, 2014)

neptunesky said:


> Classically, it's the dude who takes control of the situation beneath the sheets. I mean, sure, the girl can do a bit of dominating herself like going cowgirl and what not... but what about actual domination? I'm talking, yanking back his hair from behind and *spanking the fuck out of him*?
> 
> So sub guys, do you like to be dominated by your woman? What kind of domination do you like? Why does it turn you on? Finally, how submissive are you? There are some guys who just want to be pinned down and fucked... but then are some, who want to be treated like slaves or like dirt. To be treated horribly, is the ultimate form of submission, at least in my eyes.
> 
> As a woman who really likes to dominant, I take great pleasure in face sitting. :3 Especially if I don't allow them to touch themselves. Tee hee!


I draw the line at striking and spanking but meh. I'm not so much for the being "treated like slaves or dirt" aspect but a slight form of domination is welcome. :'3


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

i wouldn't consider myself a sub or a dom sense it implies a one-way turn-on. 

really, i like seeing aggressiveness or more dominant behavior from the woman--not because i want to adopt the "opposing role"--but because to me, it kind of opens the floor similar behavior in return; like we get to try and fight for dominance, or just "fight" while having sex, or paints a situation where neither has to hold back (which is a huge turn on in itself). 


face-sitting and choking? i fucking love it and i _don't_ see it as submissive. i mean, it's like:

"so, i get to have all of _this_ *waves hand around* in my face...? uh yeah, go ahead and "dominate" the fuck out of me, please" (lol). 

and if she's on top and wants to put her hand around my neck while in full-swing, all i ask is that i can place my hand around hers and let us both angle and fight for who's setting the pace... 


but being bent over and spanked, or demeaned, is not--at all--something i'm interested in.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

neptunesky said:


> So sub guys, do you like to be dominated by your woman?


Fuck yes. But I'm not explicitly a sub but more of a switch but that's an aside.



> What kind of domination do you like?


Physical and direct, and verbally abusive. I want to feel like I have zero control. Contrary to other guys who responded, I actually appreciate being slapped among other things. 



> Why does it turn you on?


Good question. It's just sexy, especially physical. It feels real, visceral, powerful. I like porn where the guy is being forced upon and kind of raped too. I think part of the attraction lies in the switch between gender roles. I am not sure I would feel as attracted if it was another man who was dominating me in bed though I don't mind it. I just like the idea of someone else's pleasures being forced on me, that I'm no longer the one in control and directing the show. I also appreciate the struggle. 



> Finally, how submissive are you?


I'm a switch so I am not sure but when I am submissive I'll be really submissive though I think there's a point where some sub situations turn into really humiliating situations that I think isn't quite up my alley. I like the abuse but not humiliation.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

*am I:* no
*do I like them:* yes! :blushed:


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Bugs said:


> As a dom I can only be with truly sub girls so I assumed you were a sub if you been with doms. ( Logic hurts)


I think your reading comprehension needs a spanking.


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

Am I submissive: Yup



> Do you like to be dominated by your woman?


Well, I am not very experienced in this area, but the idea of it certainly turns me on and I do tell women, when I am horny, that I will do whatever they want :blushed:

So probably, very absolutely :crazy:



> What kind of domination do you like?


Well I know I like very mild stuff, such as being teased a little, being told when I can and can't ejaculate, being told that I have to do whatever she says, and pretending that she has total control over me (and that I can't say no).

Hmmm I'm not really into humiliation and physical pain (I mean sure the pornographic versions may excite me but that is just because I am excited by the dom/sub, not that particular act itself), but I'm at a point in my life where I want new experiences. I have had fantasies about things that might hurt, but those were only temporary fantasies. I suppose I may enjoy some mild pain and humiliation though.

Hmmm yeah, I suppose I am just into mild things like teasing, I do want to be told what to do and used for sex (and to fulfill her fantasies) :blushed:, I actually do want to try face-sitting (but only if she is caressing me and my penis and calling me her "slave" or telling me I have to do whatever she says) ... hmmm what else ... I do really like pretending that she has complete control over me and that I have to obey her :blushed: ... idk, I just really like the idea of a woman using her sexuality and intelligence to get what she wants from me sexually :blushed:



> Why does it turn you on?


I'm not really sure. I think my brain has, somewhere along the way just equated being submissive with sex, so the more aroused I become the greater I desire to be "controlled". At some points it kind of feels a little over whelming how badly I want to submit lol and I will promise to do whatever they want like a million times and tell my partner that I will give her full control over my penis a lot. Sometimes I will ask, "I have to do whatever you say, right?" a few times. Oh, and I will ask if I can cum, but if she says yes too early, I will be like "It is okay to say no if you want" lol



> how submissive are you?


In terms of actions: not very, but I am willing to try to push my boundaries if I am very arouse and I am being touched by her.
In terms of desire to submit: Very, like I said, when I am very, very aroused, I just feel this incredible desire to want to submit to my partner, even more than I want to ejaculate (although I do want to eventually ejaculate lol)


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Mr. Meepers said:


> Am I submissive: Yup
> 
> 
> Well, I am not very experienced in this area, but the idea of it certainly turns me on and I do tell women, when I am horny, that I will do whatever they want :blushed:
> ...


subscribed to a great thread.

I've always identified with Dom. I've had two people who know me a bit tell me I should try submitting someday. Have been giving it great thought lately.

I will say to Mr. Meepers, and offered respectfully. Many sub ladies like to be told "good girl" as appreciation for a specific act of service, and meant in a nice way. I suspect there si a key phrase a sub guy would like - "Good boy." ???????????????

Dom / sub at the root basic is what you described; control and power over the sub by the Dom. There exists BDSM which is further, but Dom/sub is really more about Power Exchange, and the flavor I am comfortable with is the sub gives the Dom power for a defined period of time (scene). Another flavor is the Dom takes the power from the sub. 

There are many kinks and variations.


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

drmiller100 said:


> subscribed to a great thread.
> 
> I've always identified with Dom. I've had two people who know me a bit tell me I should try submitting someday. Have been giving it great thought lately.
> 
> ...


Thank you ^__^

As far as words of praise, "good boy" is good, but also terms that more directly imply ownership are good as well, such as "good slave" and maybe also "good pet".
In some femdom fetish sites, they use the term "good slut", but I personally don't like that. Maybe I would like being called a slut or a bitch if it was said in a loving and/or teasing tone, actually I probably would, but that probably has to do with me wanting to emotionally connect to my partner and just being a sensitive person in general ^__^


----------

